# switching accounts on google drive for Android



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

running android google drive version 1.2.352.10 on a note 2 running android 4.1.2

want to change the account the drive is pointing to...google says settings accounts...not available

tried reinstalling, automatically connects to the same "wrong" account

any ideas...reset the phone??? ...ridiculous in 2013


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What's "not available"? The "Accounts & Sync" is missing? Or the option to add another account?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

As far as I know, Android devices only allow for the use of one Google account. If you've configured the tablet with account ABC, then that's the account that has to be used for all Google services. If you do a hard reset and change to Google account XYZ, then that account will be used for all Google services.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

ridiculous isnt it???


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

PK-her0 said:


> ridiculous isnt it???


What is?

Have you looked at the link I posted, it says you can indeed use a second account with Google Drive.

See here: https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2405894?hl=en

And it works on my device as described.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

That's neat! Thanks, Triple6!


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

i was referring to the previous comment trip6....but once again!!! you saved the day...works like a charm...thanks a ton!!!


----------

